
Goodyear exits Venezuela, paying severance in tires - anticensor
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-12-10/goodyear-offers-10-tires-a-worker-as-it-shuts-down-in-venezuela
======
anticensor
Is this precedented? If so, why they do that?

